# breeding question



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

This is about my doves. I wasn't sure exactly where to put this as it's about my doves and not pigeons so I put it here in the pet discussions. I know that doves and pigeons are closely related, but still......

Some of my female doves have been laying pretty much non-stop for the past 6 months or so. I'm now trying to discourage them from laying, but since the females are on different laying schedules it's hard to separate the hens from the cocks and put them in the same cage. By the time that I get one ready to move, the other one is ready to lay or is on eggs. 

I've started boiling non-fertile eggs and putting them in with one of the hens and that has helped her for at least one cycle. Now that I've done that, would taking the nest out of the cage help curtail her egg laying? I know they will lay eggs whenever and wherever they are, but I just want to give her a break before she depletes her calcium. Any one have thoughts on this? 

If I move one female into a different cage and then wait and move the second female, the first will not allow the second into the cage. Same thing if I move the males. I only have so much room. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Debra, With Racing Pigeons & Roller Pigeons I seperate sexes, put them on 25-50% Barley (you may have to use Hulled Barley for Doves), "COVER ANY NEST BOXES, & have only perches for them with "NO" nest materal. I've never raised Doves, but as you say they are very much the same as Pigeons.... Happy


----------



## Charlie's Roost (Dec 17, 2005)

Happy said:


> Debra, With Racing Pigeons & Roller Pigeons I seperate sexes, put them on 25-50% Barley (you may have to use Hulled Barley for Doves), "COVER ANY NEST BOXES, & have only perches for them with "NO" nest materal. I've never raised Doves, but as you say they are very much the same as Pigeons.... Happy


I have a question. What does the Barley do? I want to separate the sexes, but like I said I'm having trouble getting the timing down. Although, I may have got it closer. The one that I had boiled the eggs on just laid an egg about an hour ago  and the other one is on eggs and they aren't due for another week or so. So, they are close enough that I might be able to separate them in a month or so. Give or take. 

Luckily, their nestboxes are easy to take out of the cages without them getting out so I can just remove them when it's time. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The barley is to slow down the egg laying .. click on Search, then enter barley and look for the threads started by NumberNine and follow them through .. pretty interesting and amazing.

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

just a thought; i know with other species of birds it helps to let them sit on dummy eggs. sometimes thats enough to break the cycle; you didnt mention if you were takin the eggs out as they are laid? with other pet birds, removing the eggs will stimulate them to lay more, but leaving them (if they are infertile), or replacing them allows the hen to go through the natural cycle. i imagine its a lot trickier, since the eggs are fertile. good luck with your birds. i hope the barley idea works.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

why don't you get little boxes tyhat they can fit in and just move them once they lay


----------

